# Venting about vets (HUU)



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Since moving up to New England I haven't been able to find a vet that even begins to compare to the excellent vet we left in SC. On the whole Scout has been very healthy and hasn't needed any veterinary care aside from an annual checkup and a couple vaccines here and there.

The first vet we tried up here was fine, but nothing to write home about. At the end of April I suspected she had a UTI and set about finding a new vet. Since I had such a wonderful experience with a holistic/integrative vet in SC, I thought I'd try a holistic vet up here. I suspected he might be a bit too unconventional for my taste though. The short version is that he was very nice and caring, but way too unconventional (no cellphones in the office, checked her energy fields for alignment, etc.) but I went through with the prescribed remedy anyway. That didn't completely knock out the infection just as he expected, but I didn't feel comfortable returning there for the next phase, antibiotics. 

So today I tried yet another vet, this time a conventional one. He probably spent half of our appointment discussing the benefits of spaying my dog. I'm still not sure how that was relevant to Scout's UTI and I certainly would have rather him given me more details on the findings of the urinalysis instead. He would leave the room for some task and would then come back with another comment about spaying. "Have you come across pyometra in your research?" "You know, not spaying increases the risk of bone cancer, not to the same extent as mammary cancer, but still." Thanks to my work with kids, the song Let It Go came to mind. I stuck to my guns and explained that I had thoroughly researched before making my decision, cited different studies and that despite the (few) risks I was convinced that keeping her intact was best for her health, blah blah blah. Eventually he even conceded that there was *one* con to spaying--spay incontinence, had I heard of it? : 

If I stick with this vet, I can't wait for the question of diet to come up! I can hear the lecture now. Actually, why don't more conventional vets ask about that up front? It's important information.

Is it really too much to ask for a vet that keeps up with current research, treats patients as individuals with different needs, doesn't think all pet owners are illiterate idiots incapable of understanding basic concepts, and is well versed in different modalities without being a crazy hippy? 

We have a vacation in SC coming up and I'm seriously considering visiting our vet just out of nostalgia. Well thanks for letting me vent, dear Forum. I'll let the antibiotics run their course and bring in another urine sample next week to see how things are progressing. Hopefully after that I won't need to deal with vets for a long, long time. 

signed, 
Exhausted Vet Hopper


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Just keep looking till you find a good one that fits your needs. I took mine to the vet when nothing was wrong with them, just to check the vet out. Even made stuff up just to see what they would say.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

*Re: Venting about vets*

My vet isn't really on-board with the raw feeding or my decision to wait to spay, but I just nod my head and tell her I'll think about what she said, and return to the reason for the visit. I don't feel like arguing with her or educating her, frankly. I go to get my dog care, not engage in a heated debate with someone who I doubt I can convince anyway. I mentioned the studies once, and now it's on her to read them. If she doesn't, whatever, I let what she says on these topics go in one ear and out the other. I'm otherwise happy with their care and attention to Mia, so that's what works for me. I do wish I could discuss her diet with them, but I have plenty of other resources for that. 

Luckily, I found a vet not too far away who will perform ovary-sparing spay, when the time comes. They're a bit far for general needs, or I'd try them for all Mia's care. I did also find a holistic vet somewhat close, that I wanted to try, but she wanted several hundred dollars for a simple consultation. I love my baby, but that's a bit too much for regular care.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Sorry, sounds frustrating.

I feel fortunate with our vet, who is not a proponent of raw feeding, but is outstanding otherwise and has breed-specific knowledge (she owns my dog Chester's grand-sire). Her concerns around raw feeding revolve around legitimate issues, such as making sure the diet takes into account things such as providing the correct calcium/phosphorus ratios. I think she was reassure that off the top-of-my-head that I knew the correct Ca/K ratio was 1.2:1, that I actively designed my feedings to meet those ratios, and that I was aware of the calcium and phosphorus content in what I was feeding. After that discussion, no conflict.

Around here the holistic vets seem too "new age-y" for me, and ultra-expensive, with treatments like homeopathy for dogs are clearly bogus. I'd prefer and excellent vet who was skeptical about raw over a groovy-guru type who would bleed me dry. 

Fortunately my vet and I are on the same page regarding neutering—which was a happy surprise for me given the climate of the times—but her endorsement of keeping Chester intact made me feel I had the right vet. 

Good luck finding the right professional. It is reassuring to have a vet you trust.

Bill


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*

TR- I have done the same thing RE: Vet searching, We sometimes get promotions for the " first visit free", so I take the dogs in for a "Free" exam, just to Vet the Vet... in fact I just did that with Pearl. It was not a pleasant experience, and She didn't get much of an exam, but the bill (should I have approved the treatment) would have been almost $700, and that was just for tests. When I took her back to our regular Vet, she got a good exam and the treatment for just over $400... which included the tests.
Even our regular Vet will often add miscellaneous stuff to the treatment plan that I have to reject, like ear washing, nail clipping, etc. They tested Pearl for Cushings disease about a year ago, very expensive blood and ultra sound, all negative results... Same Vet, different doctor this week wanted to test her again..???
One thing I must say positive for my Vet, they never ever pushed for neutering, or bother me about my dogs diet... they always ask about flea control, but they don't really push me about that either.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

It's tough finding a good Ole fashion vet that doesn't push early spay, over vaccinating, and the dog food brand they carry in the office. 
Marked plenty of them off the list before finding the vet I use now. Him and his vet tech have caring compassionate hearts, and it shows when they see my dogs. They don't over book appointments, and you will rarely even see another client when your there. Your pup has their full attention, and I've never felt rushed. 
One thing that I really like, is I never have to hand the leash over to someone else. If one of my dogs is being sedated, I get to stay with them until it starts to take effect. I think it's less stressful for the dog, and it's a lot less stressful on me.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I Love that... when I first found that Pearl had a UTI, We were in Mammoth, it was because she was peeing in the snow that I even found it in the first place. But the Vet I took her to there invited me into his exam room which was exam, surgery, ultra sound, multi room and gave me a seat while he and
his tech worked on Pearl. I was amazed, I watched the whole procedure, and got to see her bladder stones on the screen for myself. 
Unfortunately that is about 300 miles from home...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Our vet has given up on trying to have me as a cash cow. Truly and Spider's human mum works there and I think she must've given them the heads up on my attitude to a potential sale spiel. At 6 months check up for Elvis they tried the neutering angle and I met it with "Whoa, we stop this conversation right now, we're here for a check up, not for me to come away feeling robbed".......it's never been mentioned since.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Just checked out the websites of a couple other vets in town. This was the first sentence under one's Veterinary Service page, "We strongly recommended that all puppies and kittens be spayed or neutered by the age of six months." I think I can safely check that one off my list. 

I may just end up going back with my tail tucked to our first choice. While I wish she had done a more extensive check up and had been more personable, she does breed and work her huskies and even asked if I worked Scout.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Think I would keep looking. 
My vet is a 30 minute drive to the next town, and I probably pass 10 or more vets offices on the way to his. 
I found him by asking on a hunting forum, after my vet retired.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*

If it's any consolation- I just recently had Dharma to our vet(gosh only knows how many vets work in that office. It's mind boggling!) I don't think I see the same vet twice for the same issue with the dog or the 2 cats. Getting back to the subject......... Dharma was just behaving strangely and yelping when she climbed the stairs or jumped onto or off of something. Possible hip dysplaysia???? In a dog so young????
Did she just hurt herself, anything other than that?
The answer......? anti inflamitories for 4 days and some rest. All the vet did was pull at her back legs and hips. One hip was not moving as well as the other. We will go from there with some x rays and treatment from there if no improvement. Ouch!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I brought in another urine sample on Friday to see how the antibiotics were working. Turns out they weren't. The vet (a different one at the same practice) also found a lot of transitional cells in the sample which I understand could happen because either there is a lot of inflammation from a bad and apparently antibiotic resistant infection or it could be cancer.

So that's what I got to chew on this weekend until her appointment today for an ultrasound guided cystocentesis. They told me to make sure she had plenty of fluid in her bladder for the cysto, so I did. We arrived for our appointment, shortly after a tech came out and told me they would need to take her in the back for the procedure. I asked if I could come and she said there was a lot going on back there, would it be ok I stayed up front. So I reluctantly handed Scout over. 5 minutes later the vet came out and said that Scout had peed all over the floor while they were waiting their turn to use the machine and that we would need to reschedule the appointment. I was not happy, but what can you do?

So now we're back home without any more information and I just feel so stuck. Would you switch to another vet at this point or wait until you have a diagnosis? I can't decide.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Thats a tough one Courtney.
Part of it would depend on who could get her ultrasound faster.

Tell the vet tech she has a nervous problem, and will pee on the floor if your not with her.
Doesn't matter if its true or not, it will make you and Scout feel better.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I'm assuming they cultured her urine from one of the samples already? Have you tried different types of abx? I'd be tempted to get a urine sample at a new vet just to compare. Lab results aren't always 100% accurate. I just had a UTI and my urine test showed that I was diabetic, having problems with my kidneys, and all this crazy stuff. Luckily my doc just doesn't trust her in-house lab and was pretty sure it was a fluke, so she sent it out to a new lab. It came back totally fine, aside from the UTI (sorry if TMI!). I also had to have about $300 worth of blood tests in the meantime to prove that first test was indeed messed up (oh, joy!).

That said, I wouldn't wait anymore to get it resolved. A urine culture at another vet could take days. I'm always one for second opinions though. If you can get her into a new vet ASAP just to get their take on things, I'd do that. But I'd still go ahead with the other vet in the meantime, so you're not wasting any time. Ideally, see a new vet before your upcoming appointment with your regular vet. Get a new sample started and discuss how they would proceed as well.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I rescheduled it for tomorrow afternoon, which is the earliest time that worked for both us. This time I will insist on going in the back with her. At this point I'll let them go through with the cysto and culture and regardless of what they find I will be seeking out another vet for a second opinion, maybe even consult with our SC vet. I just need to talk to someone I trust. 

Dex, no culture yet. Vet 1 at this practice mentioned the cysto and culture as an option during our first appointment, but recommended trying a broad spectrum abx that he'd had good success with first. So it's very possible that a different, targeted, abx would be more effective. I wish they'd cultured in the first place, as the recommended course was a waste of time and money. Thank you for the advice. I will definitely have tests done multiple times at different labs to confirm. 

I need to get cancer ruled out so I can think clearly again.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*



einspänner said:


> Dex, no culture yet. Vet 1 at this practice mentioned the cysto and culture as an option during our first appointment, but recommended trying a broad spectrum abx that he'd had good success with first.


Wow, it really surprises me that they wouldn't culture before the cysto!! How would they even know it's abx resistant if they don't have the right abx? (Probably some medical reasoning for this that's over my head, but that seems strange.) When Birch had recurrent UTIs, it was always 1) try broad abx 2) culture and try different abx if that didn't work. Cysto was only mentioned as a last resort since it's more invasive. If it were me, I'd call your old SC vet and get her opinion over the phone on how to proceed before your next appointment. Maybe it will make you feel more confident with your current vet or push you into getting a second opinion. She might give you some good questions to ask them too.

In the meantime, try not to worry too much!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

The reasoning was that they would get a better sample to culture from with a cysto than through another free catch sample which could be contaminated. I still kinda hate him for planting the idea that it was abx resistant or cancer without sufficient evidence. Maybe just hold on to those suspicions next time.  

The good news is Scout is still very much herself and doesn't seem at all bothered by whatever is going on. 

I will update tomorrow!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

The one thing I have learned, while it can be hard at times is this. Try and not stress, when a regular vet is thinking out loud. The times I have did it they were unfounded, and was over the top relieved when a specialist ruled out the problem.
Now any vet (even if I like them) gets a couple of tries to diagnose, and fix a problem. After that we move to a specialist in that field. 
Hope all works out today, and you find the answer to Scouts uti.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*



einspänner said:


> The reasoning was that they would get a better sample to culture from with a cysto than through another free catch sample which could be contaminated.


We ended up wiping Birch with unscented baby wipes and then catching a sample in the yard at the vet's office (hooray for soup ladles and potty commands!). We had a lot of suspected contaminated samples until we tried that (partially because we live a 1/2 hour from our vet so the sample wasn't fresh).



einspänner said:


> I still kinda hate him for planting the idea that it was abx resistant or cancer without sufficient evidence. Maybe just hold on to those suspicions next time.


Agreed!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Venting about vets*

After reading all of this- I am kinda dreading the next visit to the vet! My cat has to go in for her shots. She is a squat little tuxedo who is probably a bit heavier than she needs to be- but is healthy and happy for a 6 year old. Am definitely dreading the next issue with Dharma.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

It's not cancer!!!

But they found a huge bladder stone. I am so relieved! She will have to have it surgically removed, so I will take her to another vet and have them also give me an estimate. Coincidentally, I got a recommendation from my boss for a vet that has been on my shortlist, but didn't try because there is so little information on her. I'll call her in the morning.

Funnily enough, or not so funny, this vet, the third one I've dealt with here, came out while I was waiting to pay and asked, "by the way, is dog your spayed?" "Do you want to go ahead and have her spayed while we have her open?" Ok so not an exact quote, but that was the gist. To her credit she backed down much more easily when I restated my reasoning for the upteenth time for not wanting to do that. She must also think I'm a pain in the butt after insisting on going in the back, but I'm fine with that reputation.

So wirehaired vizslas, maybe even more so than vizslas, can have a genetic mutation that leads to increased chances of bladder and kidney stones, called hyperuricosuria (HUU). Depending on the composition of the stone, I may have Scout tested for that. The vet didn't seem interested when I mentioned that as a possibility. Ugh.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Not cancer always gets a woo-hoo in my book.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Scout's surgery is tomorrow. The stone is too large to break up by laser. I ended up returning to the first vet we saw up here for a check up last year (the one that races her huskies, not the new agey, anti-cellphone one). She has successfully performed surgery on my aunt and uncle's dogs over the years and that was more assurance than I have for any other vet in the area. There was no pressure at all to spay Scout while they have her under, she didn't bat an eye when I told her I fed raw, and she was actually going to ask me if HWVs were susceptible to HUU, but I mentioned it first. Last but not least, the high end of her quote was the low end of the other vet. So basically all of my concerns were addressed. To think all that hassle could have been avoided had I not shopped around. Oh well. 

I bring her in tomorrow morning and she'll need to stay there a couple days. If all goes well recovery should be two weeks. It's going to be way too quiet around here.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

The surgery went well. The vet said the bladder stone is about the size of a quail egg! Maybe my bird dog was trying to make her own birds. I don't get to see her until tomorrow.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Thank you for the update! I was wondering how Scout was doing. That seems like a VERY large stone. Hope Scout has a speedy recovery. I'll bet you can't wait to see her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I popped into the vet's today to drop off some things from home and see my girl for the first time since before her surgery. She was very vocal/whiny as expected, but otherwise looking and acting really good. She *should* be all set to come home tomorrow.

When they brought her in one of the exam rooms for our visit, the vet said she understands why they dock their tails now. Forget tail injuries in the field, you have to dock them to keep them from wacking you!

I also snapped a photo of the stone, so take a gander at this. Forget quail. She's cooking mini dinosaurs in there! I'm really curious what it's made of and why it formed.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

She's home!


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I feel like I can copy your whole post, and substitute the word 'pediatrician' for veterinarian. I think its always hard anytime you want to do something slightly non-mainstream. All I can say is you obviously have done your homework and just stay strong (and patient ;-))


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Sorry - I missed the whole second page of this post - Congrats on the good news!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I also missed the second page of this. For me, it wasn't showing up in 'Recent Posts' on the website or through Tapatalk on my mobile - maybe a little bug somewhere.

Great to hear the good news and wow that's an impressive rock!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Thanks! She's doing very well. The infection cleared up within a few days of the stone's removal and I should hear tomorrow what the stone is made of.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Well turns out the stone is what I thought it was, a urate stone, and while not definitive without the test it pretty much means that Scout does have HUU. The vet recommends switching to a prescription, low purine diet, putting her on meds, monitoring her urine to make sure its alkaline (currently it is acidic which is normal for dogs), and submitting her dna to CHIC in case of future studies on the breed. I like one of those suggestions.

So if I want to keep her on a raw diet, I have to figure out how to balance it while removing organs, oily fish, and a lot of red meat all of which are pretty high in purines and all of which have necessary nutrients. Wish us luck! :-\


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: Venting about vets*



einspänner said:


> Well turns out the stone is what I thought it was, a urate stone, and while not definitive without the test it pretty much means that Scout does have HUU. The vet recommends switching to a prescription, low purine diet, putting her on meds, monitoring her urine to make sure its alkaline (currently it is acidic which is normal for dogs), and submitting her dna to CHIC in case of future studies on the breed. I like one of those suggestions.
> 
> So if I want to keep her on a raw diet, I have to figure out how to balance it while removing organs, oily fish, and a lot of red meat all of which are pretty high in purines and all of which have necessary nutrients. Wish us luck! :-\


I'm sorry to read this and would like to commiserate. I expect you are having a similar reaction to the thought of feeding a Hill's prescription low purine low protein diet as I would have.

I'm sure that you will soon again levels of expertise on how to modify raw feeding in ways a veterinarian is unlikely to have. I have no expertise in this area myself but know that chicken and turkey are relatively low in purine. I expect you'd need to balance bone-in poultry pieces with boneless to keep the 80/10 meat to bone levels in check (which assures the proper 1.2:1 Calcium to Phosphorus levels.

My understanding is eggs and items like cottage cheese are also good low purine protein sources. With no organs you'll need vitamins. B-vitamins in a natural form can be yeast based (so high in purines) so you'll want synthetics only. I've seen cod-liver oil suggested to replace organs (double check this). 

I'd look to Dalmatian and English Bulldog owner groups (among others) for thoughts and ideas.

Good luck with your research. Sorry.

Bill


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Venting about vets*

I'm sure the dog has access to copious amounts of water to drink so I'm almost reluctant to mention this. But I was under the impression that urate crystals-uric acid/Ca++ crystals (in the kidney I assume...didn't see entire string) are often associated with any degree of dehydration in susceptible individuals (and dogs).

In people, many physicians I know hydrate by cranberry juice to clear associated kidney infections. I've never heard of the "low purine diet" so can't comment on that.

My V hasn't been drinking as much water as my German Shep in this hot weather and I was a bit worried so I've been hand feeding her ice-cubes as treats which she has come to love. It helps keep her hydrated in the heat.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Thanks for the support, Bill. Though far from ideal, it's looking like it will be more manageable than I thought at first. I didn't know about yeast issue with B vitamins so that is a great tip. Apparently it is also recommended to avoid dog specific vitamins as they often use desiccated liver as a base. 

In the past she has shown minor signs of intolerance to chicken so I very rarely include it. I'm really hoping that switching to a pastured source will work out for her. 

And I'm still trying to figure out how to get enough calories in her if I need to reduce both fat and protein content. That pretty much leaves carbs, which we both know could lead to other issues. I'll wrap my head around all of this eventually. 

1stVizsla, making sure she is well hydrated is certainly a priority and can help reduce future stone formation, but in this case the stone (in her bladder, though kidney stones are also possible) was caused by a genetic condition that inhibits her ability to get rid of uric acid. It's most similar to gout in humans. High purine foods cause the body to generate more uric acid and thus exacerbate the issue. Scout, surprisingly never went for ice cubes like my other dogs have, but I've been giving her watermelon as well as mixing a probiotic in her water to encourage her to drink. Broth diluted with water is another winner. Her meals have around a 70% moisture content so she tends not to drink much on top of that. Funny, just after I typed this she got up to take the longest drink ever. Still going.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Venting about vets*

am I right in thinking there's 3 scenarios with HUU, a) affected b) carrier and c) clear ?. I'm trying to work out the permutations for Elvis in case I breed off him sometime in the future. One of his parents is a "carrier", the other "clear" so I guess Elvis won't be "affected" but will be either clear or a carrier. I will have him tested before I breed off him though to find out for sure, although one thing I can be sure of is that the vets will very likely charge me an arm and a leg for the privilege ???


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*



harrigab said:


> am I right in thinking there's 3 scenarios with HUU, a) affected b) carrier and c) clear ?.


Yes. With probabilities associated with each scenario dependent upon the parents' condition.



> I'm trying to work out the permutations for Elvis in case I breed off him sometime in the future. One of his parents is a "carrier", the other "clear" so I guess Elvis won't be "affected" but will be either clear or a carrier. ...


Yes, again. The probability of his being a carrier is 50%. It's the probability that the gene that he inherited from his carrier parent is its HUU gene. That parent also has a normal gene at that locus, so he could just as likely inherited that one.

Bob


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Venting about vets*

DNA test for HUU, see: http://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/Hyperuricosuria.php

My guess is the test is cheaper than a vet visit. Hope this helps and I hope einspanners dog feels better soon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Venting about vets*

Hey Doug, looks like testing across the pond is fairly cheap also. 
http://www.ahtdnatesting.co.uk/


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually paid for the test online yesterday and and am planning on sending off her samples to UC Davis today.  For 50 bucks it is worth the confirmation on the off chance that she isn't affected and just happened to form a urate stone. Yeah, slim chance, I know. I'm also going to start testing her urine once I track down some litmus strips. Some dalmatian owners have had success weaning their dogs off the med allopurinol once a steady pH has been achieved. The was encouraging because long term use of the med can actually cause a different type of stone to form, at least that's what a very small study found. :

Doug, looks like the HWVA will refund you 10 pounds if you are a member and send them the certificate. And the lab that TR found is the one they recommend. http://hwva.org.uk/the-hwva/health-and-welfare/urate-stone-disorder/ Bob is right on the money regarding the permutations and you can see a list for clarity at the link above. 

Thanks for the well wishes 1stVizsla! Thankfully aside from the increased chance of producing stones, the condition doesn't have other symptoms and the girl is very much herself, healthy and happy. We could have it much worse. On another thread you mentioned having a dalmatian before. You may know already, but all dalmatians are affected, though not all will produce stones. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

is Zsofia aware of Scout's stones einspanner?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I've been keeping her up to date.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just from the little bit I've read, the test is only a couple of years old. Looks like it could help breeders, when choosing who they want to breed.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The results are in and Scout does have HUU. If anyone else ever needs to test for it, the process was super easy with a quick turn around. 

And yes, I do think it's only within the last two years that it was identified as an issue within the breed, so it wasn't on my radar when checking health clearances. Going forward it will be!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Her latest urinalysis had good numbers so the vet doesn't think she needs meds at this point! I'll keep monitoring at home and every 3 months at the vet. 

The trick just seems to be getting her to drink consistently throughout the day. She'll ignore water all day unless I put a splash of broth in there. My theory is she doesn't like the water at my apartment as she used to drink more frequently before. Filtered water may be in the spoiled girl's future.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> The results are in and Scout does have HUU. If anyone else ever needs to test for it, the process was super easy with a quick turn around.
> 
> And yes, I do think it's only within the last two years that it was identified as an issue within the breed, so it wasn't on my radar when checking health clearances. Going forward it will be!


what was Z's reaction to the positive test?, potentially there's a lot of dogs/bitches out there with a carrier or affected dominant gene that are actively producing pups


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If it's anything like lab breeders will start testing before they breed. Not a lot you can do about pups already produced before the test. It's about moving forward in a positive way. Only breeding carriers to non carriers with such a small gene pool. Even using a littermate that's a non carrier when possible.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > The results are in and Scout does have HUU. If anyone else ever needs to test for it, the process was super easy with a quick turn around.
> ...


The test confirmed what we had already assumed, so her reaction wasn't notable. She thanked me for the info. Throughout the ordeal she asked to be updated and always responded promptly, but as TR said there isn't much else anyone can do. I don't think she's breeding the dam anymore. 
I would think every reputable breeder tests for it nowadays.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah far prefers outdoor puddles to indoor water. Typically, she will drink more if the water has been in her bowl for a bit rather than fresh out of the sink. She is quite happy eating any kind of flavored ice or frozen veggies. 

On the few occasions when she was sick and I felt like I had to push fluids, dropping a small piece of meat in her water bowl while she was watching was always good for a few gulps of water.


----------

